# Druckfehler im JBL pH-Test



## JoergK (5. Juli 2009)

Hi Leutz,

habe bei meinem JBL-Combitestset einen Druckfehler im pH 3-10 Test entdeckt.

Auf dem Reagenz-Fläschchen steht drauf: 3 Tropfen,
in der Bedienungsanleitung stehen 4 Tropfen.

Wieviel denn jetzt ? 

Könnt Ihr mal auf Eueren Tests nachschauen, ob das generell falsch ist,
oder ob ich nur 'ne 'dumme' Charge erwischt hab.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## scholzi (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Druckfehler im JBL pH-Test*

 jörg....
hab grad mal nachgesehen......ist bei mir genauso
aber ich denke 3 reichen


----------



## Annett (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Druckfehler im JBL pH-Test*

Hallo Jörg.

Schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=217820/?q=JBL+pH#post217820


----------



## JoergK (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Druckfehler im JBL pH-Test*

Hi Ihr zwei,

Danke für die Info und den link. 

Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen,
weder die Forensuche bemüht, noch sonstwo gesucht zu haben :sorry

Es ist aber auch schlimm, es gibt nix mehr Neues heutzutage   

Gruß Jörg


----------

